# 2555ez question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

If you have foreign interest do you add this to your foreign income before you do the exclusion or just list the foreign interest on the schedule B.

Thanks in advance.

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

No, only "earned income" (i.e. salary) goes on the form 2555ez.

You actually don't need to itemize interest on Schedule B unless it exceeds the amount (I think it's now $1500), but since you have to fill out the part of Schedule B that asks if you have more than $10,000 in total in foreign banks, it doesn't hurt to fill in the detail on bank interest.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info.

Bernie


----------

